# يسوع دائما يبادر. يفتش عن الخاطئ.>



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

يسوع دائما يبادر. يفتش عن الخاطئ.
 
كان جابي ضريبة للسلطة الرومانية. وكان معروفا ان الجباة يبتزون الناس ويأخذون اكثر مما يحق لهم. وكان زكا رئيس فريق من الجباة وغالبا ما كان يتسلط على صغار العشارين وينتفع منهم ولهذا قال عنه الإنجيل انه كان غنيا. غير انه كان يلتمس ان يرى يسوع. أراد وهو في خطيئته ان يرى المعلم. لا يقول الإنجيل انه شاء ان يتحدث اليه. قال في نفسه -لأنه كان قصير القامة-اني سأصعد الى هذه الشجرة التي على الطريق لأرضي فضولي. تخطى حاجـز قِصَر القامـة ليبصر السيد. ما كان متوقِعا ان يشاهده يسوع. غير ان الكتاب يقول ان يسوع لما وصل الى المكان رفع نظره فرآه.

          يسوع دائما يبادر. يفتش عن الخاطئ. الله احبنا اولاً، يقول يوحنا الحبيب. احبنا ونحن في معاصينا. فلما رأى يسوع هذا الجابي قال له: "يا زكا"، سمّاه باسمه ليقيم علاقة محبة معه. "يا زكا أَسرع انزل فاليوم ينبغي ان أمكث في بيتك". يسوع يجعل نفسه ضيفا حيثما أراد. يطرق على باب النفس فإن سمعَتْ تفتح ذاتها اذا احبت صاحب الصوت وأحست انه منقذها. السيد يقول: "أَسرِع انزل"، فيقول الإنجيل: "فأسرع ونزل". لم يتباطأ بالنزول. نفّذ حرفيا. وبعد ان وصل على الأرض قَبِل المعلمَ فرِحا. المعنى ان الهداية بدأت وان العائق الأساسي كان عائق النفس. هي القصيرة وليست القامة فقط.

          تذمرَ الجميع من كون الرب دخل عند رجل خاطئ. المرضى يحتاجون الى طبيب لا الأصحاء. المتزمتون من اليهود كانوا يكرهون الخطأة. يسوع يكره الخطيئة لا الخاطئ. يسوع يذهب اليه ليردّه الى الآب.عندما قَبِل زكا ان يستضيف المسيح قال زكا: "هاأنذا يا رب أُعطي المساكين نصف اموالي، وإن كنتُ قد غبنتُ احدا في شيء أردّ اربعة اضعاف".



          تحرر زكا من عشق المال، هذا الذي كان يتأكله. تحرر في لحظة واحدة. صار فورا من ابناء الملكوت الجديد الذي جاء يسوع ليبشر به، ملكوت الله الحاكم في القلوب. التزم زكا المسيح وقضيته التزاما كليا. ما كان الإيمان بيسوع عنده مجرد شعور او لذة بتعليم هذا المبشر الجديد. الإيمان قاده الى العمل لا الى الادعاء بأنه صار من الأتباع. فمن اتّبع يسوع يعمل، واول عمل الإنصاف والتبرؤ من الخطيئة. ان يتحرر زكا من السرقة لا يكون الا بردّ المسروق لأصحابه.

          الأكيد ان زكا في يهوديته كان يقدم قرابين للهيكل ويمتنع عن أكل النجس على عادة اليهود، والأكيد انه كان وجيها في قومه بسبب غناه. ولكنه لما ارتضى ان يدخل العهد الجديد كان لا بد له ان يحصل على قلب جديد يوحد به شخصيته فلا يبقى على فصام بين ما يقول وما يعمل. الإنسان وحدة كاملة لا تناقض فيها بين الإيمان والسلوك. المؤمن لا يقوم بشيء ليراه الناس.لا يخبر نفسه ذاتها بأنه قام بإحسان. ينتظر من الله ان يقول له رضاه. لا يرضى هو عن نفسه ولا يعتز بأعماله ولا يتكلم عن إنجازاته لأنها قد تكون من باب الاعتزاز بل من باب الاستكبار. المؤمن لا يرى نفسه شيئا بل يعرف ان الرب مُنْشِئُه. يعرف نفسه صغيرا وفقيرا الى الرضا الإلهي.



          لذلك لما رأى يسوع ايمان زكا كبيرا هكذا قال: "اليوم قد حصل الخلاص لـهذا البيت لأنـه هـو ايضا ابن ابراهيـم (اي ابن الإيمان). لأن ابن البشر انما أتى ليطلب ويخلّص ما قد هلك".. يسوع دائما في طلب الخروف الضال في جبال المعصيـة. يكـفي للـخروف ان يستسلم للراعي الـذي تعـب كثيرا في طلبـه. يكفيـه ان يقول: "هاأنذا"، وان يفسح للراعي ان يحملـه على ذراعيه.


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا أستاذ على موضوعك القيم ، وفعلا" الرب هو الذي يبادر لخلاصنا ، وانا اشكره لانه دور علي وافتقدني ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرااا لمرورك ياجو

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أبريل 2009)

موضوع روحى رائع جدا
ميرسى يا كليمو​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

كوكى

شكرااا  جزيلا لمرورك 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتيير كليمو على الموضوع الرائع

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أبريل 2009)

elbatal

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## girgis2 (20 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااا لك أستاز كليم الله (موسى) *
*:01f577~130:*
*ربنا يباركك*

*و يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2009)

girgisfairjohn

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (21 أبريل 2009)

*جميل يا كليمو 
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررر كليموووو

موضوع رااااائع جداااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## just member (22 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا اكتير اخى العزيز كليمو
على موضوعك الرائع
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2009)

رنااااااااااااااا

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## eriny roro (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل يا كليمو
مرسى ليك كتير​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2009)

come with me

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2009)

eriny roro

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## ponponayah (24 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا كليمو
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع الرب معاكم

روعه جدا جدا جدااااااا​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

النهيسى

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتيير كليمو على الموضوع الرائع

يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (26 أبريل 2009)

مرورك هو الاروع

شكرااااااااا نيرمن


----------

